# 2500 Ram Prices



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been mulling the idea of upgrading to a Ram 2500 diesel, and the local guys are very expensive. I was told to call Dave Smith in Idaho. Has anyone had any experience with them or any other dealer with good prices. They offered me a 2008 Laramie for $38,895, or a SLT Quad Cab for $35,967.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> They offered me a 2008 Laramie for $38,895


If that is a 4 door 4x4 Laramie that is a good price.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I know people that have dealt with that dealership and and been very pleased.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That is the place to go. We purchased our last 2 trucks there and it was a very good and painless experience. They have a shuttle to pick you up at the Spokane airport and take you to the dealer if you are flying in to buy.

It is the largest Dodge dealer in the US selling over a thousand vehicles a month.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Chip,

I picked up an 07 Ram 2500 about 6 weeks ago and the price was $12K off the sticker price (2wd SLT MegaCab, Sticker - $47,340; Sales Price - $35,340). At the time Dodge was giving a factory to dealer incentive of $7K but I just checked on edmunds.com and the current 07 incentive is $5.5K. You should be able to find a dealer that would be happy to sell you a truck for invoice minus the incentive. Even at that price they'll be making money and there aren't that many people buying big trucks that they can afford to wait for a better offer. I would go to Dodges website and check the inventory for dealers within a reasonable distance of where you're at and see if you can find one that has the options you want. Once you find a suitable truck then you can ask for a quote and start negotiating. I did my whole deal via e-mail before I ever went to the dealer.

The rebate incentive for the 08s is also $5.5K so you might be able to find a good deal on an 08 instead of an 07. I've heard good things about Dave Smith in Idaho so if that's not too far away they might be a good option. If you mention the deal you can get elsewhere you're local guys might see a potential customer heading away and bite at your offer. I really think you can get a great deal right now but you will have to work at it. It will also help if you don't trade in your current vehicle. That will complicate the deal and they won't give you much for it anyway.

Oh by the way, I love














the way the truck tows the Outback!!! Two weeks ago we went to Death Valley NP and the route there has a really long steep climb into and out of the park. With my Expedition it was a 1st gear 30mph crawl up and over the pass. This time I had to watch myself to keep it under 55mph on both the climb and descent. The 6-speed auto and exhaust brake made the drive an easy and pleasant experience.

Good luck, you'll enjoy the truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have also heard great things about Dave Smith.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought my Dodge at Pueblo Dodge. They still have 2 2007's. They have a 2500 sport which is a sweet truck with a msrp of 49K. They have 5500 in rebates right now. They would easilly drop another 5k.

Tell them you'd pay 37.5 for that truck... see what happens.

Pueblo Dodge is not your average metro dealer. There prime market is ranchers around here. They are a small town dealership and will treat ya right. I have bought 3 rigs from them.

My dodge retailed for 34500. I bought it for 21K..

Go to pueblododge.com and search there inventory.

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

x2 for Dave Smith. I've heard nothing but great things about them.

One thing I can say for the new 6.7L diesel - it pulls like a freight train! The new auto is smooth as silk and the exhaust brake is incredible! Make sure that the G30 recall is done on the truck before you pick it up.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Airboss said:


> x2 for Dave Smith. I've heard nothing but great things about them.
> 
> One thing I can say for the new 6.7L diesel - it pulls like a freight train! The new auto is smooth as silk and the exhaust brake is incredible! Make sure that the G30 recall is done on the truck before you pick it up.


Thanks for all of the help. I can't wait to actually get into one! I test drove a couple yesterday, and they are fantastic. Dave Smith will do invoice minus incentives of $4500 plus $1000 they get in dealer cash. I got the local GO to give me invoive pricing less the $4500, so we're about $1000 off. I'm inclined to pay $1000 more and not have to fly to Idaho then drive back to Denver, but I'll continue to work on that price. What is the G30 recall?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've only heard good things about Dave Smith. They are close enough that when you see a Dodge truck around here it probably has a Dave Smith tag on it. I have yet to hear somebody really beat the price of Dave Smith, most admit they paid more to stay local when it comes down to it.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> x2 for Dave Smith. I've heard nothing but great things about them.
> 
> One thing I can say for the new 6.7L diesel - it pulls like a freight train! The new auto is smooth as silk and the exhaust brake is incredible! Make sure that the G30 recall is done on the truck before you pick it up.


Thanks for all of the help. I can't wait to actually get into one! I test drove a couple yesterday, and they are fantastic. Dave Smith will do invoice minus incentives of $4500 plus $1000 they get in dealer cash. I got the local GO to give me invoive pricing less the $4500, so we're about $1000 off. I'm inclined to pay $1000 more and not have to fly to Idaho then drive back to Denver, but I'll continue to work on that price. What is the G30 recall?
[/quote]

The G-30 recall is for an Oxygen sensor replacement part and a re-flash of the computer. I had this
work done on my 2007, however, I suspect if you buy a 2008 this may not be necessary. Your dealer
should be able to confirm this.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

What is the G30 recall?
[/quote]

It's an oxygen sensor mod and they will also update the computer with the latest program. Also get them to enable the high idle function, they can do it easily while it's hooked up to the Chrsysler Starscan computer system. The high idle will allow you to idle at a higher than normal rpm while parked using the cruise control. Some dealers charge $100+ to do this but you should make them do it before you agree to take delivery.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I pulled the trigger. $36,000 for $47,000 MSRP, plus they threw in a spray in bedliner, bug deflector, Side Steps, and they are swapping over my brake controller! It's a Silver 2008 SLT Bighorn Quad Cab with the 6.7L Cummins, 6 spd auto, and a bunch of goodies. No leather like my F150 Lariat had, but I got tired of having a sweaty back from black leather anyway, and didn't want it. They also gave me a sweet deal on my trade. I had it on Craigslist for a week with no bites, and they gave me $1000 more than I had it listed for!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new Dodge!! 

You are going to *LOVE THAT TRUCK!*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is getting to be a lot of Dodge diesels around here lately









Enjoy the new truck I know I love mine.

John


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

CONGRATS!!

You are definitely going to love that truck. Not an ounce of stress or worry when towing. It is a great feeling to be able to actually pass with confidence. Just watch that right foot














Sometimes you forget the OB is back there.









Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great truck!

Let us know how you like it!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV. That is going to be a big improvment for your Outback towing!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Hearing all this talk about Cummins diesel's makes me miss mine soo much. What is everyones opinion on owning a diesel living in town. It would be a everyday vehicle, Thats the main reason I sold mine cause we moved to town.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jolarsen said:


> Hearing all this talk about Cummins diesel's makes me miss mine soo much. What is everyones opinion on owning a diesel living in town. It would be a everyday vehicle, Thats the main reason I sold mine cause we moved to town.


Our's is dh's daily driver...stop and go traffic to work everyday. Heck, he loves his truck so much that he'll take that to 7-11 instead of my highlander


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations on the new truck. You'll love it especially the first time you take the Outback out for a spin.

Enjoy,


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

jolarsen said:


> Hearing all this talk about Cummins diesel's makes me miss mine soo much. What is everyones opinion on owning a diesel living in town. It would be a everyday vehicle, Thats the main reason I sold mine cause we moved to town.


I live in a suburb of Denver, and I plan on using it as my daily driver. One reason that I got it is that we live about 10 miles south of town, so the miles add up quickly. I think we should be set on vehicles for quite a while, as my wife has a 2007 Subaru Tribeca. We've had Subarus in the past and they also run forever. I am a self employed mortgage guy, so I am always running around town to meet with clients and go to closings. I have driven it for two days now, and it was fantastic. The new motor is amazingly quiet once it gets warmed up!


----------

